

Finding my passion but.... - clocked

Hello I hope someone can give an advice. I have posted in anonymity thanks to the internet. I am a university student in my last year. I am not particularly thrilled by my classes, but I do get motivated once in a while. How it usually happens, is that I'll get very motivated. I'll read extra material outside of class, and begin trying out some projects. I can get a lot done during this romantic period with my work, but after 2 weeks or so I get sick of it. I don't end up finishing what I have started. I have this problem with focusing on something in particular.<p>I usually do ok if not well in these classes. Nevertheless, this last semester I took a class that I have been able to keep fully motivated. My conflict is that I am not doing very well.. I am below average... I would like to pursue this field more deeply, but I am unsure what to do with my performance? I liked this field I can keep myself committed to it. Any advice? Thanks in advance
======
pg
If you really like the field, give it more time before giving up. You may get
better, or you may find a subset you're better at. Liking something is a sign
you're on the right path, which is as much optimization as you want to do as
an undergrad.

------
frankus
I think they're a human tendency to conflate initial ability in a field with
enjoyment of that field, but they are really two different things.

You're probably never going to get really good at doing something you hate, or
at least you'll be miserable the whole time. But it's entirely possible to
enjoy something you initially suck at, and sooner or later you'll likely
eclipse those who have a bit of a knack for it but no passion.

Just remember that you have to actually enjoy working in the field, and not
just the idea of being an expert in the field. As one famous bodybuilder put
it, “Everybody wants to be a bodybuilder, but don’t nobody want to lift no
heavy-ass weights.”

~~~
CyberFonic
Seth Godin wrote a great little book "The Dip" - it's a bit more verbose than
the above body building quote. Another excellent book is Steven Pressfield's
"The War of Art" (no it's not a typo!)

Generally anything worthwhile accomplishing takes serious effort. I've seen
sources that suggest 10,000 hours. Eg. learning to play the piano well,
sports, etc. Turning PRO is all about commitment - many people with great
ability fall short due to the lack of persistence. Devil of an issue about
choosing exactly to be a pro in.

------
Vicarious
I take it you haven't been talking much with the instructor of this course?
You might be pleasantly surprised that he thinks more highly of you than you
do of yourself. Sometimes, curiosity and motivation impresses an instructor
more than ability, especially from a beginner. This is especially true for
good instructors, who probably experienced the same thing you are going
through now. (If the instructor isn't impressed, then it won't hurt to think
that he's a terrible instructor, and you can do better on your own.)

~~~
clocked
Thanks for the reply. I have talked with him briefly. He has actually given me
some research to work on, but I am still unsure. Over exams, I seem to perform
badly. This does not happen with other classes. I am lost, but what I'll do
during break is to solidify my knowledge and try to keep working. I thought
that once I found something that I would like I should be good at it right?

------
anuleczka
This article repeats some of what was already discussed here, but I found it
to be helpful when I was in your position:

[http://calnewport.com/blog/2009/11/24/are-passions-
serendipi...](http://calnewport.com/blog/2009/11/24/are-passions-
serendipitously-discovered-or-painstakingly-constructed/)

Hope you stick with it -- good luck!

